# Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst



## Dirkschn25 (3. Februar 2014)

*Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

Hey Leute, Ich hoffe mir kann in der sache eventuell jemand helfen.

Ich wollte mein PC bzw Fritzbox so einrichten das ich den Pc per wake on lan endweder vom Handy zuhause bzw wenn ich unterwegs bin einschalten kann. 
Habe in der Fritzbox ein Dynamsic DNS eingerichtet so das ich eine feste IP habe die nicht ständig wechselt.
Bzw hab den richtigen Port freigegeben.  

Es funktioniert auch alles wunderbar mit dem einschalten nur was mich stört bzw wo ich die Fehlerquelle nicht finde ist das er sich ab und an einfach so von alleine einschaltet.

Ich finde einfach die Fehlerquelle nicht.

Vielen Dank


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

NSA^^


----------



## metalstore (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

Hatten das Problem glaub auch mal, da sich die Fritzbox nach x Stunden ohne Aktivität neu gestartet hat (und/oder Updates oder so gezogen hat), gingen alle Rechner mit WoL wieder an, liegt es vielleicht daran?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

Ich kenn das auch, darum hängt mein PC an einer Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter...


----------



## Dossla (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

Möglicher grund könnte sein das der PC durch zufälligen Netzwerk Traffic jeglicher art geweckt wird und nicht nur duch das sogenannte Magic Paket also versuch einfach folgendes:
Versuch einmal in die Netzwerkadapter auflistung zu kommen "Systemsteuerung\Netzwerk und Internet\Netzwerkverbindungen" wähle mit rechtsklick den Netzwerkadapter aus -> Eigenschaften -> Konfigurieren | Karteireiter Energieeinstellungen und dann einen Haken bei "Nur Magic Paket..." setzen.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*



Dossla schrieb:


> Möglicher grund könnte sein das der PC durch zufälligen Netzwerk Traffic jeglicher art geweckt wird und nicht nur duch das sogenannte Magic Paket also versuch einfach folgendes:
> Versuch einmal in die Netzwerkadapter auflistung zu kommen "Systemsteuerung\Netzwerk und Internet\Netzwerkverbindungen" wähle mit rechtsklick den Netzwerkadapter aus -> Eigenschaften -> Konfigurieren | Karteireiter Energieeinstellungen und dann einen Haken bei "Nur Magic Paket..." setzen.


 
Den haken habe ich rein gemacht aber keine Besserung. 
Startet immerfort von selbst. 

Telefon Dose ------fritzbox------switch mit web Management------switch ohne Web Management------pc


----------



## Dossla (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

Hast du das gerade zwischen 2 und 4 uhr getestet? Evtl. könnte auch der Windows Defender in dem Zeitraum den PC geweckt haben. Man könnte auch noch eine Software für 30 Tage Testen die dannach 18 € Kostet mit dem Namen "Lights-Out", die wäre dann auch in der Lage den PC nach einer gewissen inaktivität wieder automatisch in den Ruhezustand zu setzen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Februar 2014)

Ist schon in windoof einstellbar....


----------



## .::ASDF::. (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

Wenn der PC das nächste mal von selbst wach wird öffne mal die Konsole "cmd" und gib "powercfg -lastwake" an. Das zeigt dir an, durch welches Gerät oder Dienst der Pc gestartet wurde. 
Bei mir stand noch ein WMC-Update in der Aufgabenplanung von Windows.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

Nee bin wach geworden und hab gesehen das derbe mal wieder an ist. Viel mit testen ist da leider nicht. Mal geht er nach 5 Minuten nach dem ich ihn aus gemacht habe wieder an aber manchmal auch erst nach 2 Stunden.  Das variiert ständig. 

Aber ich werd die beiden Möglichkeiten mal ausprobieren und meld mich denn nochmal


----------



## Dirkschn25 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

hey, das problem hat sich soweit erledigt, hat bis vor kurzen einwandfrei funktioniert. lag wohl am DNS Anbieter.
über die myfritz DNS startet er nicht mehr von selbst.

Nun hab ich ein anderes Problem, Hab mein PC platt gemacht gehabt, bzw ein Sicherheitsupdate der FB gemacht.
und seit dem an startet mein PC nicht mehr über WAke on Lan, wenn er einige stunden aus war.

Wenn ich ihn einschalte, dann wieder ausschalte funktioniert es. Ist er aber einige Stunden aus funktioniert es nicht mehr, er muss erst einmal wieder an gemacht werde, als ob die Fritzbox damit nicht klar kommt, die weiterleitung des Magic Paket an den jemweiligen Port zu schicken.

Hat jemand ein Rat?


----------



## taitoGER (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wake on Lan....Pc starte plötzlich von selbst*

Hast du einen aktuellen Treiber installiert? Evtl. irgendein Energy-Saving-Mode im neuen Treiber der die Karte nach einer gewissen Zeit abschaltet.


----------

